# Sunni Extremists Infiltrating US Across Southern Border



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Something that the drive-by media would never let you know and something that a Clinton administration would make even worse.

Sunni Extremists Infiltrating US Across Southern Border


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

They're here, they're near, get used to them!
They're here, they're near, get used to them!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It all going according to the elite's plan.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> They're here, they're near, get used to them!
> They're here, they're near, get used to them!


What do you think are the chances that a terrorist attack will occur prior to the November election? Maybe they will wait to see if their bestest buddy HRC is elected first?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I am getting ready for the war we are about to have . " LOCK & LOAD " .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> What do you think are the chances that a terrorist attack will occur prior to the November election? Maybe they will wait to see if their bestest buddy HRC is elected first?


My thought, EXACTLY!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> My thought, EXACTLY!


So open season on Christians, whites and others right after the election? Maybe a Christmas surprise?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RedLion said:


> What do you think are the chances that a terrorist attack will occur prior to the November election? Maybe they will wait to see if their bestest buddy HRC is elected first?


Maybe, maybe not. I don't think they plan like that. They have been fighting for world domination, on and off, for 1,200 years. They believe deeply they will eventually win, and it doesn't matter if it's in this lifetime or not.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Hildebeast has one at her beckon call, named Huma, she shares Top secret information with her terrorist friends


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You people make me sick! You're all such racists. Don't you know these Islamic terrorists only come here for a slice of the American dream! You know, nice little house with a white picket fence. And on the weekend strap some C4 to their chest and detonate it on a city bus or in a cafe. Sheesh!

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> You people make me sick! You're all such racists. Don't you know these Islamic terrorists only come here for a slice of the American dream! You know, nice little house with a white picket fence. And on the weekend strap some C4 to their chest and detonate it on a city bus or in a cafe. Sheesh!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


They all BLOW UP so young these days!


----------

